# Boris Becker & ex girlfriend Sharlely Kerssenberg-are seen leaving trendy Mayfair club 1.12. (2x)



## sharky 12 (2 Dez. 2008)

​


----------



## Rejactor (2 Dez. 2008)

Danke für die Bilder.


----------



## thin (2 Dez. 2008)

lach !bilder die die Welt net brauch! aber naja thx for post


----------



## Tokko (3 Dez. 2008)

für die Schnappschüsse.


----------

